# 5/19/13 or 19/5/13...



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)

I have seen this date around in my town in several different locations, once even on my coins/notes... What does it mean and have you guys ever seen this date? :confused:


----------



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Also forgot to mention I've seen it in public toilets and as graffiti on walls...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 8, 2010)

It is supposedly the day that aliens come.


----------



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Supposedly? Where did you here that?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 8, 2010)

Right here.


----------



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but seriously, I'm getting really creeped out..


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

It's your birthday.


----------



## Radcuber (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice try, but no


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 9, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Sorry for the bump, but seriously, I'm getting really creeped out..


Did you even look at the google results?


----------



## Radcuber (Nov 10, 2010)

I did. But there were so many stories. One was that it was some prank pulled off by teenagers that are really organised over the world, some were aliens are coming and the other is that it's the apocalypse. I don't know which one to believe.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2010)

That's simple, don't believe any of it. If there was anyone who could predict the future they would be rich and famous.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> That's simple, don't believe any of it. If there was anyone who could predict the future they would be rich and famous.


 
this


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

A lot of forums are talking about it, and a few forums are linking to this one.

One of the posts in this forum says it all in my opinion:


> I think we are all going to die.... again.
> 
> For the 13th time this millennium.
> 
> 1% in and we have all been killed several times..



Don't take it seriously. The internet allows groups to organize for things like flash mobs and the like to scare people for the lulz.

Chris


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 10, 2010)

It is supposedly a group of people who are anti internet and they are planning something to cause mass destruction.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 10, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I did. But there were so many stories. One was that it was some prank pulled off by teenagers that are really organised over the world, some were aliens are coming and the other is that it's the apocalypse. I don't know which one to believe.


 
How young are you?


----------

